# Recipedb - Red In The Head



## RecipeDB (9/2/09)

Red In The Head  Ale - Belgian Strong Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes Mash low around 63c, pitch yeast at around 20c and raise to 25c over 5 days.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3 kg Weyermann Munich I    2 kg Weyermann Pilsner    0.3 kg Weyermann Caraaroma    0.2 kg Weyermann Carared     0.5 kg Candi Sugar (clear)       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 15mins)    15 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    10 g Tradition (Pellet, 6.0AA%, 30mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1214 - Belgian Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.072 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.019 (calc)   Bitterness 25.3 IBU   Efficiency 80%   Alcohol 6.91%   Colour 32 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 8 days   Conditioning 6 days


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (9/2/09)

The link for your recipe seems dead Bindi.


----------



## bindi (9/2/09)

Red In The Head

Hope this link works. <_<


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (9/2/09)

The link, it's working now!

Looks like a tasty brew, Im keen to start on some belgium beers so I might give this a crack.

Do you feed the yeast the candi sugar during ferment or do you whack it in the boil?


----------



## bindi (9/2/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> The link, it's working now!
> 
> Looks like a tasty brew, Im keen to start on some belgium beers so I might give this a crack.
> 
> Do you feed the yeast the candi sugar during ferment or do you whack it in the boil?




I have tried feeding it to the yeast and it makes bugger all dif, add it the last 10 min of the boil.
I am hooked on the Caraaroma as it the best Substitute for "Belgian Special B", used Melanoidian Malt before but this is better with the Carared added also.
I love it, you will also Ian.


----------



## Jakechan (9/2/09)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Red In The Head


This original link still doesnt work. Might be best to edit it the same as the next link. 
Good looking recipe though. B) 



bindi said:


> Red In The Head
> Hope this link works. <_<


This one does work.


Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (9/2/09)

Those hops look very traditional...

Do you think I would get away with:

Rakau for bittering

Halletau Mittle..

und

Summer Sazz?


----------



## bindi (9/2/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Those hops look very traditional...
> 
> Do you think I would get away with:
> 
> ...


 

The last two for sure, as for Rakau with its tropical fruit aromas of passionfruit and peach for large IPAs and around 10% IBUs sound GREAT, I say go for it [as I will also], thanks for the idea.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (9/2/09)

Well that does it, it's third inline for a brew.

Just need to get some yeast, then I am ready for Belgium territory.


----------



## bindi (9/2/09)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Well that does it, it's third inline for a brew.
> 
> Just need to get some yeast, then I am ready for Belgium territory.




It is not all about the yeast but it is a BIG part. B)


----------



## chappo1970 (6/3/09)

Bindi,
I'm lining this one up as my first belgium. Any tip, changes and or tricks you have for a noob AGer for this one woould be appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------

